# IWC vs ROLEX....help!!



## DSM

Ok, so I'm undecided as to what to go for next. I've narrowed it down to either an Ingenieur AMG Ti or a Rolex Explorer II. Both cost about the same so price doesn't come into it but I just don't know which to go for.

In your opinion, is one brand better than the other or are they equal in most repects? To the average Joe in the street rolex is the 'Best around' but anyone remotely interested in luxury watches knows that is far from the case. Can you let me know your thoughts?


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Go with whichever one gives you that happy feeling inside when you strap it on. Both are good watches.

The nice thing about IWC is that they aren't as recognized by the average Joe. In my world, that's nice.

The nice thing about the Rolex is that you'll get an in-house movement. The Ingenieur you're looking at uses a modified Valijoux 7750. Nothing wrong with the 7750 -- it's a workhorse movement and IWC modifies their movement extensively. Plus, movements might not matter to you all that much.

Food for thought . . .


----------



## craniotes

Actually, the Ingenieur uses an in-house movement (c. 80110), whereas the chronograph version uses a modified 7750. There was some controversy regarding the 80110 when it was released owing to the similarity of the base plates to the venerable 7750, but when the dust settled, it was revealed that although the 7750 was used for reference during the design process, none of the parts are interchangeable with the 80110. And then of course you have the Pellaton winding system and spring-mounted rotor, which have no analogs in the 7750. I might also add that there's no rotor "wobble" in the 80110, which is a hallmark of the 7750.

As for the Explorer II, as nice a watch as it is, I'm not sure that I'd give its in-house movement too many points, given that it's about as mass-produced as they come, and lacks even the most basic decoration. A workhorse, yes? Haute horology? Even with the new Parachrom Blue hairspring, I think not.

Ultimately, go with whichever watch sings to you the most. Of the two, I'd probably take the Explorer II since I'm not a fan of the titanium Inge. That said, the IWC is arguably the more special piece, and is certainly rarer.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## DSM

Thanks for that guys. I think I might go the AMG option. I like the fact that it is an 'under the radar' watch to the average Joe so it wouldn't attract as much attention as the Rolex would. Also, generally when people see you wearing a rolex here in NZ they automatically assume that it's a fake..Lol


----------



## NightScar

It really us up to you and how it looks and feel on your wrist. The two watches are very different. However, movements aside, I particularly do not like the look of the Explorer II. To me, the bezel looks cheap and unattractive while the Ingenieur is quite unique. 

I also believe IWC is better with fit and finish on their watches than Rolex. 

Now if they made the Explorer I the same size as the Explorer II and that is one of your two choices, then I'd have to go with the Rolex on that one.

Good luck with your decision and let us know what you get.


----------



## fiddletown

To me, they are very different watches. The Ingenieur is more modern in style and is also a bigger, heavier watch. The EXP II is more understated and slightly smaller. It also has the second time zone complication. 

I have an EXP II, and it's one of my favorite everyday watches. I've looked at the Ingenieur on many occasions and have thought very hard about adding one to my collection, but I guess I've tended to back away because it's larger than I usually like. 

I like IWCs and have been very happy with my Spitfire Chronograph. And I also like Rolexes. To me it's a questions of choosing the style and features that you like best.


----------



## DSM

NightScar said:


> Good luck with your decision and let us know what you get.


Will do. All going well I'll be posting crappy pics for all to see :-d


----------



## keeky

If you ever go to Thailand you'll see LOADS of fake IWCs. In Asia, most will assume your Rolex OR IWC is fake. Anyhoo, the major point between these two is SIZE. Be sure you are ready for a "big-un" before buying the Ing. Two great watches though. Either way, you're gold.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

craniotes said:


> Actually, the Ingenieur uses an in-house movement (c. 80110), whereas the chronograph version uses a modified 7750. There was some controversy regarding the 80110 when it was released owing to the similarity of the base plates to the venerable 7750, but when the dust settled, it was revealed that although the 7750 was used for reference during the design process, none of the parts are interchangeable with the 80110. And then of course you have the Pellaton winding system and spring-mounted rotor, which have no analogs in the 7750. I might also add that there's no rotor "wobble" in the 80110, which is a hallmark of the 7750.
> 
> As for the Explorer II, as nice a watch as it is, I'm not sure that I'd give its in-house movement too many points, given that it's about as mass-produced as they come, and lacks even the most basic decoration. A workhorse, yes? Haute horology? Even with the new Parachrom Blue hairspring, I think not.
> 
> Ultimately, go with whichever watch sings to you the most. Of the two, I'd probably take the Explorer II since I'm not a fan of the titanium Inge. That said, the IWC is arguably the more special piece, and is certainly rarer.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


For some reason, I thought the AMG version only came in chronograph, but I see that it's available as a non-chrono too. Regardless, thanks for the info.


----------



## craniotes

Sgian Dubh said:


> For some reason, I thought the AMG version only came in chronograph, but I see that it's available as a non-chrono too. Regardless, thanks for the info.


Either way, it's time to get while the gettin's good since IWC has effectively discontinued the titanium Ingenieur in both guises.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## NightScar

craniotes said:


> Either way, it's time to get while the gettin's good since IWC has effectively discontinued the titanium Ingenieur in both guises.
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


If the titanium versions have been discontinued, then I personally would go for that before AD's starts giving less discounts on it. For example, the soon to be discontinued AT's, I inquired about them on my AD and he was less inclined to give a good discount on it because as he put it, "it will become more rare now since it won't be readily available." I guess his mentality is if I don't buy it for the price their selling, eventually someone else will. So that is a good point to take into consideration.


----------



## Kiwi Mac

I've had 3 Rolex GMT's and loved them; I've never really seen the point of the Exp II as it just looks like a GMT with no rotating bezel...! I do agree that a large size Exp I would be a great watch!

I am moving back to IWC though as - although Rolex make excellent watches and the new Blue hairspring has really improved accuracy (my current Z series GMT is a tiny +1.8 secs a day over the last 2 years) - IWC is IMHO a more niche maker which appeals to me.

I expect I will have another Rolex (a vintage Submariner probably) at some point down the line but for now, I need a change.

So my vote goes to IWC but as others have said - go for whatever sings to your heart!


----------



## Fatpants

Not even a contest. The Ingy.


----------



## BenL

It's always hard to compare brands that are so different and have different heritages. In the end, you really have to look to yourself and ask yourself which watch you can still see yourself wearing 5 or 10 years down the road.

Image-wise, IWC is climbing the ranks in the past few years. At the same time, though, Rolex is tried and true for decades.

You can't go wrong with either one. Good luck! :-!


----------



## spluurfg

Were it my money, the Ingeneur non chrono. The in-house movement from IWC actually follows a similar philosophy as the Rolex calibres -- large, thick, and robust. Key differences are the lack of a variable inertia balance on the IWC (horologically interesting, but IMO a sportswatch doesn't need to be horologically interesting if it doesn't offer a lot of practicality) and the Pellaton winding system on the IWC. Personally I think this winding system is perfectly suited to a sportswatch like the Ingeneur, as it offers significant shock protection benefits (something which the Rolex calibres have been criticized for in their design, given the use of a sleeve bearing on the automatic winding system).


----------



## alfanator

I like Rolex because they are reliable, make their own stuff and could take all sorts of daily wear abuse. I have dove, surfed, swam, shot, golfed, showered, biked, etc with a 70s 1680 Sub and GMT2. They just work and work and work. I do not care if people think it is fake or bling, i do not wear it for them. 

IWCs for some reason demand a little more care for me. My first IWC was a Flieger 3706 with the 7750, it had reset problems, the minute hand had play when setting and the movement felt sub-par for its price. The case work was top notch and it was stunning to look at. It lacked the substance to go with its outward beauty. I traded it and swore off IWC till they put in-house or better movements in their cases. 

I currently have a rose gold cal89 60s IWC and a MkXII with the JLC movement. The Ca89 is being used by a good friend of mine on loan for the last year, he likes it. The MkXII is sitting on my winder, the movement feels very precise down to the silky smooth hand winding, but a little bit finicky requiring hand winding periodically to keep power if worn on my wrist. Stunning case work on the MkXII and very balanced timeless design. 

Both IWC and Rolex make great timepieces, (particularly now that IWC is making movements again). And seeing that you visit watch forums, it would not be far fetched to believe that you would own both of them down the road anyway.


----------



## r1lee

that's a definately tough choice. I would go with the one that makes you happiest. Both watches are nice, and even though I do prefer the IWC brand over the Roley. I would take the Explorer II (i think cause I have one)

Good luck with your choice.:-!


----------



## Kiwi Mac

alfanator said:


> Both IWC and Rolex make great timepieces, (particularly now that IWC is making movements again). And seeing that you visit watch forums, it would not be far fetched to believe that you would own both of them down the road anyway.


I agree; I am about to re-up with IWC after a few years in the Rolex camp.

I fully expect to go Rolex again sometime - but probably a vintage Sub or Dweller (Comex if I win Lotto!).

Having owned the latest GMT2, I have decided that I prefer the older case and bezel.


----------



## alfanator

Kiwi Mac said:


> I agree; I am about to re-up with IWC after a few years in the Rolex camp.
> 
> I fully expect to go Rolex again sometime - but probably a vintage Sub or Dweller (Comex if I win Lotto!).
> 
> Having owned the latest GMT2, I have decided that I prefer the older case and bezel.


I too prefer the older case and bezel of the sports models. Perhaps the new ones will grow on me in time...but those IWC cases, they are works of art.


----------



## mclovin

Both watches are great. Once you try them on I think you'll immediately like one or the other. They are very different in finish, size and weight.


----------



## gettocard

ETA Valijoux 7750. Love the watch,my Top Gun,hate it's engine. I should have studied a bit more about it before selling my 3 months old SD and 2 months old LV and purchase it.
Now don't get me wrong,I love my Top Gun but the wobbly 7750 is a complete disaster,sorry....
I'm looking to acquire again a brand new SD..


----------



## DSM

Ok, so definately stickin with IWC. Only question now is Ingy AMG or Aquaracer Ti chrono...:-s


----------



## Denizen

*non-chrono...*

non-chrono is the way to go.

the chrono version is slightly thinner (slimmer is always good) but the lack of a date and the busier dial are the two main issues i have with that model. the non-chrono version also sports an in-house movement if you like that sorta thing. ;-)



DSM said:


> Ok, so definately stickin with IWC. Only question now is Ingy AMG or Aquaracer Ti chrono...:-s


----------



## WatchTimes

Both great watches...

Do you own a MB AMG? If not, I saw pic another IWC or get the Rolex.

These so and so vs so and so threads are foolish...

They are all great brands with huge followings.
If they weren't they wouldnt be around

Good luck!


----------



## DSM

True they are both great watches however I can't afford both so need to pick between them. I do really like the look of the ingy non-chrono amg but they are quite a bit more expensive than the aquatimer :-s 

I have confused myself now. Maybe I should stick with the aquatimer and just not look at any other watches :-d


----------



## craniotes

gettocard said:


> I love my Top Gun but the wobbly 7750 is a complete disaster,sorry.....


What's wrong with the 7750?

Regards,
Adam


----------



## p3l3r

im very happy with my AMG...
you should get it...!


----------



## techlogik

Honestly, I never cared for Rolex. The styling to me personally has never been appealing and is boring. It hasn't evolved.

Maybe the movements have improved, they have some new stuff, but nothing speaks to me.


----------



## novedl

the answer is IWC:-!


----------



## jporos

I can't believe I am writing this, but the Rolex Explorer II from those two choices. Now if we were talking about an original Ingy 3227 (not the new Mission Moon abomination), the Ingy would win hands down. I've tried both the Explorer II and the original Ingy at AD's and there is no contest for me.


----------



## Tristan17

a hard one. but my heart goes to IWC. the design is much more attractive. b-)


----------



## jiber172r

As an owner of a Rolex GMT-Master II, I've lately been giving IWC serious thought. I'm possibly looking at picking up an XVI Spitfire. My Rolex gets lots of attention. That can be both good and bad at times. What I like about IWC is that they're very low key high end watches. Only a fellow watch enthusiast would probably recognize it. I like the fact that it's low key, has subtle simplistic good looks and being an IWC it's top notch quality.


----------



## heresiarh

My vote goes for the EXP II since I own one, and mine has the new 3186 movement. As far as IWCs are concerned, they make GREAT watches and I'm chasing one of their Pilot watches ... I think the resale of the Rolex is higher.


----------



## Redleader

The IWC 3236 on a steel bracelet weighs 245 grams (over half a pound).
It's 46mm in diameter! It is, as another poster has already stated, obnoxiously large and noticeably ostentatious.

It's just not a sensible everyday wear. The website shows photos of expedition like activity as a background to this model. There's no way I'd want to wear one all day in an office and most definitely not if i was climbing mountains/trekking to the South Pole.

All the watch companies need to make money but since IWC were bought by Richemont Group they have become no better than any other fashion brand.

Sad to see the demise of yet another good watch the 3227.


----------



## roseskunk

no doubt if you post tthis question on the rolex forum you'll get a different set of answers, but for me it's IWC. i always have liked them. i really want to like rolex, in fact it was the explorer1 that first got me interested in higher end watches. but the explorer 2 doesn't do much for me, and by just comparing the quality of their respective bracelets, it's no contest.


----------



## Ivan Melbourne

DSM said:


> Ok, so I'm undecided as to what to go for next. I've narrowed it down to either an Ingenieur AMG Ti or a Rolex Explorer II. Both cost about the same so price doesn't come into it but I just don't know which to go for.
> 
> In your opinion, is one brand better than the other or are they equal in most repects? To the average Joe in the street rolex is the 'Best around' but anyone remotely interested in luxury watches knows that is far from the case. Can you let me know your thoughts?


quality - IWC

ruggedness - Rolex

Regards
Ivan
iwcforme


----------



## exxondus

Ivan Melbourne said:


> quality - IWC
> 
> ruggedness - Rolex
> 
> Regards
> Ivan
> iwcforme


hmm I actually have watches from both brands and I personally feel both have quality and are made for ruggedness.


----------



## skyrider007

I'd like a Rolex Deep Sea Dweller as my luxury beater watch : )


----------

